# Une alternative à Rosetta sous Mavericks



## Pierrkiiroule (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis actuellement dans une situation plus que critique. Comme vous le savez sans doute, Rosetta (le traducteur PPC > Intel) à tiré sa révérence avec l'arrivé de Mac OS X Lion. 

J'ai il y a quelques jours trouvé une application qui me permet de faire une tache bien précise (créer de Billboard, pour un logiciel de rendu 3D : Artlantis... bref :rallyes: ). Mais ce qui m'embête c'est que ses dévellopeurs ont depuis bien longtemps arrêter le développement de cette appli, qui donc est codée pour PowerPc. Je n'ai donc aucun moyen d'utiliser cette appli sur mon MacBook Pro (sous Mavericks) et il n'existe apparemment aucun équivalent a cette petite application. 

C'est pourquoi je cherche désespérément un moyen de faire tourner cette appli sous mavecricks, peu être par une application tierce qui fonctionnerais a la manière de Rosetta...

Ou une autre qui pourrais me permettre de réécrire le code de manière permanente...

Je suis vraiment a cours de solutions donc je m'en remet pleinement a vous...

Là, ce qui m'échappe, c'est "où est l'aspect bureautique" de la question ?  On déménage.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2013)

va voir ce que dit l'excellentissime macomaniac et autres sur le plan SL server
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/applications-ppc-mountain-lion-1220169.html


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (17 Novembre 2013)

Merci Pascal,

En effet j'avais lu avec attention ce fil, mais a vrai dit je cherchais quelque chose de plus "transparent" à utiliser tout les jours...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2013)

Un Mac d'occasion qui supporte Snow Leopard, Leopard ou Tiger (intel). Bref, des machines de 2006 à 2011. Un Mac Mini ferait l'affaire.

Bonne pioche.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2013)

Salut *N'amass_pas_mouss* 

Une application PPC dont les éditeurs n'ont pas fait une '_Universal Binary_' (double code : PPC/Intel) au temps de la transition d'architecture contemporaine de l'OS «Léopard 10.5» n'a aucune chance d'être ré-écrite : elle est comme qui dirait _figée_ en l'état.

Et inutile de compter sur le surgissement d'un émulateur du code PPC pour Intel qui prendrait la relève de «Rosetta» abandonnée depuis «Lion 10.7» : 

- du point de vue d'Apple, ce n'était qu'une sorte de '_patch_' transitoire destiné à atténuer le choc du changement d'architecture pour nombre d'utilisateurs encore fixés à d'anciennes applications. Le passage à Intel une fois devenu un état de fait, Apple a préféré couper ce lien avec le passé plutôt que de le préserver (introduisant en cela une «Rupture épistémologique» frappant d'obsolescence sa précédente méthode d'«Aufhebung» _hégélienne_ = surpassement du passé le conservant intégré à l'actualité du présent). En considérant trivialement que les Macusers avaient bien eu le temps de se retourner et de trouver des applications de substitution tout en récupérant leurs données (exemple : conversion des documents .cwk d'«Appleworks» en format gérable sous Intel). 

- en ce qui concerne les développeurs de Tierce Partie, personne ne semble actuellement actif sur le terrain de l'_émulation du code PPC_ (trop de travail pour des enjeux rétrogrades sans public et/ou sans marché). _Christian Bauer_ naguère (avec «Sheepshaver» et «Basilisk II») n'a produit un code d'émulation pour Intel que relativement aux OS '_Classic_' d'Apple (du Système 7 à Mac OS 9.0.4). Quant à une émulation globale des OS PPC d'Apple (dans l'environnement desquels les applications PPC pourraient fonctionner), la situation est complètement stagnante : le code «PearPC» est figé, et si des OS PPC comme «Jaguar 10.2» ou «Panther 10.3» sont parfaitement émulables grâce à lui (selon ma propre expérience - j'ai tout essayé), la phénoménale _lenteur_ d'exécution de cette émulation décourage son emploi, ce qui explique son statut actuel d'obsolescence. Quant aux ressources de «QEMU», aucun développement n'est fait actuellement pour combler leurs lacunes dans l'émulation de «Jaguar 10.2», de «Panther 10.3» ou de «Tiger 10.4_PPC» - ce qui a pour résultat des limitations pathétiques (mon expérience encore) qui réduisent ces émulations à des curiosités historiques. De surcroît les ressources de «QEMU» ne s'exécutent qu'en _ligne de commande_, nécessitant des invocations à la syntaxe pointilleuse susceptibles de décourager le néophyte.​
&#9828;​
Par voie de conséquence, quelqu'un qui souhaite exceptionnellement (dans le contexte que j'ai brossé) récupérer l'emploi de telle ou telle application PPC aux fonctionnalités non substituées doit recourir à des procédés qui ont quelque chose de '_carré_' par rapport à l'élégante '_subtilité_' de l'émulation :

- carrément *racheter* d'occasion un ancien Mac PPC capable de faire tourner «Tiger 10.4», voire un Mac Intel capable de faire tourner «Léopard 10.5» (OS compatible avec des Macs PPC d'ailleurs) ou «Snow Léopard 10.6» - ce qui procure les bénéfices intégrés de l'émulateur «Rosetta» pour ces 2 derniers OS. C'est la seule solution vraiment efficace et elle n'est pas vraiment coûteuse. Pour ma part, par exemple, je possède au moins un Mac par Système d'Exploitation produit par Apple, tous opérationnels comme à leurs heures de gloire. La puissance du processeur et la quantité de RAM peuvent être alors des critères discriminants (mais foin de détails...).

- carrément *virtualiser* «Snow Léopard Server 10.6.8» grâce à des logiciels de virtualisation qui, à la différence des émulateurs, ont le vent en poupe (comme ils ne font que possibiliser un Système d'Exploitation Intel sur la base d'une machine Intel, cela signe à la fois leur force et les limites de cette force : pas de virtualisation d'OS PPC). Voir du côté de «Parallels Desktop», «Vmware Fusion» ou encore «Virtual Box» (sujet déjà 'multi-traité' comme dirait *Pascal*  sur les procédés duquel* je n'abonderai donc pas - * le susdit 'duquel' n'étant bien entendu pas *Pascal* et ses éventuels 'procédés', mais ledit 'sujet' qui n'est pas *Pascal* ). Avoir quand même conscience d'un point : une application PPC ne fonctionnera donc sur un Mac Intel actuel ni au 1er degré, ni même au 2è degré, mais au *3è degré* : par l'intermédiaire de 2 'couches' logicielles superposées à l'OS Intel (Hôte) directement installé sur le Disque : la couche 'virtualisation' (déployant l'OS Invité «Snow Léopard») ; et la couche 'émulation' (l'émulateur «Rosetta» traduisant à la volée le code PPC d'une application en code Intel dans l'environnement du «Snow Léopard» virtualisé). Cela fait beaucoup de '_médiations_' (comme eût dit encore compère _Hegel_ le dialecticien), et donc cela se paye en terme de performances.

- carrément *porter* l'équivalent _Windows_ produit en son temps d'une application PPC Mac (pour autant que cela ait été le cas). Le 'portage' en question s'opère grâce aux ressources de «Wine», et il existe des logiciels qui fournissent des GUI afin de faciliter la combinaison «Wine» x «_Programme .exe_», comme «CrossOver», «PlayOnMac» ou encore «Wineskin». C'est la plus 'contournée' des solutions, la plus aléatoire («Wine» plante à l'install pour pas mal de .exe pour lesquels ses ressources ne sont pas spécialement implémentées) et la moins puissante. Évidemment, quelqu'un qui suit cette voie peut carrément envisager d'installer le Système '_Windows_' global sur une partition créée par l'Assistant «BootCamp», voire acheter carrément encore un PC ​
&#9831;​
<Édit. *Moonwalker*  m'a encore devancé tandis que l'élucubrais mon brouillon dans mon coin . Mais (comme je l'ai évoqué de mon propre crû) j'abonde dans son sens : la meilleure des solutions est encore de racheter un 'vieux' Mac>

&#9825;​


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2013)

Pierrkiiroule a dit:


> Merci Pascal,
> 
> En effet j'avais lu avec attention ce fil, mais a vrai dit je cherchais quelque chose de plus "transparent" à utiliser tout les jours...


boutade amicale
les écrits de macomaniac sont dans un style particulier
( le style macomaniac, dont il a le secret et exclusivité)

mais le contenu est toujours en béton 
( parfois même en  béton armé , béton....  armé de digressions réjouissantes  )


----------

